
VC-backed fintech working on emerging markets - jiamin2020
http://www.taptapsend.com
======
jiamin2020
Taptap Send is a VC-backed (including by Reid Hoffman) venture focused on
global social impact. We’re rapidly growing and a great place for those
looking for both impact and a fast-paced tech startup environment. We are
hiring for a range of roles across finance, UX and operations: see here:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/)

